# Dales Seasoning, is there something better!!!



## jacuzman

My husband told me that someone on the GON website said there is a seasoning better than Dales. If you know what that season is can you please email it to me at huntercuz@yahoo.com. Thanks!!!


----------



## Perry Hayes

Mojo


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Dales and Mojo.... two VERY different marinades.

Dales is so strong, it does a very good job of masking the flavor of inferior cuts of meat.  I try to shy away from using it too much.  I've always been a big fan of Worcestershire sauce.  It's simple and goes extremely well with beef.  

So far, I haven't found anything that Mojo doesn't improve.


----------



## jimbo4116

jacuzman said:


> My husband told me that someone on the GON website said there is a seasoning better than Dales. If you know what that season is can you please email it to me at huntercuz@yahoo.com. Thanks!!!



Dales steak seasoning is just soy sauce.  Save your money and just use soy sauce.


----------



## brownhounds

The best sauce you are thinking of is Allegro.


----------



## Nicodemus

Allegro is real good. So is Lawrys Mesquite with Lime, for red meat.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Anythings better than dales


----------



## westcobbdog

Dales is waaayyy too salty..I like Emerils's steak rub for red meat.


----------



## sghoghunter

I use moores, everglades and bad byrons butt rub.


----------



## Workin2Hunt

Moores


----------



## Marlin_444

Moores is the Best!!!

I'kk second that Mr. Wheat!!!


----------



## specialk

westcobbdog said:


> Dales is waaayyy too salty..I like Emerils's steak rub for red meat.




they make it in reduced sodium too.........



http://www.dalesseasoning.com/reducedsodium.asp


----------



## Unicoidawg

Well this is not liquid but sho is good................(beef flavor, red bottle)

http://spadelranch.com/index.html


----------



## centerc

johnnys


----------



## jason4445

Like others said all Dale's is soy sauce and sugar, just take a cup of soy and stir in a tablespoon of sugar and it is Dale's.  My brother in law was/is a big grill 'em up meat eater.  He use to take $12 a piece filet mignons and soak them in Dale's and use it when cooking.  Terrible.  $12 worth of burnt soy sauce.  Finally I asked him ot to use it on mine and he looked all hurt about it.


----------



## Suzi-Q

Dale's, Williamson's Brothers course black pepper,and brown sugar makes a scrumptious jerky seasoning..yummy!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

brownhounds said:


> The best sauce you are thinking of is Allegro.



It don't get any better than Allegro! I've tried them all!


----------



## Murphy

Anything is better than Dales! I too pass when I go to anothers house and find out they ruin steak or burgers with Dales.  I just want salt pepper and a little cavenders


----------



## 60Grit

Jeff Phillips said:


> It don't get any better than Allegro! I've tried them all!


 
Man's got a point here. But I do like Dale's best, to splash on my steaks before cookin. Allegro goes on everything else though.


----------



## rex upshaw

brownhounds said:


> The best sauce you are thinking of is Allegro.




i agree....and dale's is way too salty for me.  if i don't have any allegro, i go with worchestire.


----------



## SKINNERZ71

i cant eat dales either. might as well soak the meats in salt water. i agree with allegro.


----------



## Paymaster

McCormick's Montreal Steak Seasoning. Follow the directions for marinade on the bottle.


----------



## Unicoidawg

jason4445 said:


> Like others said all Dale's is soy sauce and sugar, just take a cup of soy and stir in a tablespoon of sugar and it is Dale's.



LOL, nope I tried it yesterday for kicks and giggles...............Ain't even close.  I love Dale's and use it a bunch, but the key is to use it sparingly or it is not good. A little bit goes a long way.............


----------



## JD

moores is not as salty as dales.


----------



## pcsolutions1

I agree about the Moore's.  Much better than Dales which I don't care for.  If you haven't tried the Cavender's seasoning mentioned above, you definitely should.

Tom


----------



## mapleman

I to think anything is better than Dale's, try Moores


----------



## Laman

Dales all the way!  Trick is not to drown the meat, it is a high-powered marinade that doesn't take a lot to bring out the flavor of the meat.


----------



## Guy

Paymaster said:


> McCormick's Montreal Steak Seasoning. Follow the directions for marinade on the bottle.



+1 on that! I use that seasoning with a splash of Worc and it works great.


----------



## JKG

Jeff Phillips said:


> It don't get any better than Allegro! I've tried them all!



Is this in most grocery stores? Never tried it


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

JKG said:


> Is this in most grocery stores? Never tried it



Ive heard alot about it on the forum. They dont have it at my Krogers.? But when I see it Im gonna grab some and try it out.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

I like Dales and Moores- My wife bought some Jack Daniels marinade that comes in a ziplock bag (can't find it in a bottle however they have steak sauces in bottles). 

It was pretty dang good. I like it best but it's kind of expensive for the amount you get.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

JKG said:


> Is this in most grocery stores? Never tried it



Most of the stores around here have it in the same section as the other marinades.


----------



## Dub

brownhounds said:


> The best sauce you are thinking of is Allegro.



Ditto that.


----------



## Bitteroot

Half Morres and half Oil free Italian dressing.  Steaks don't get any better on a BGE.  Don't you regular Italian, the oil causes really bad flare ups. Sometimes your eye browes will be at risk.


----------



## dkbridges

Allegro has my vote. They also have it for game. Its awesome!


----------



## georgiaboy

Stubbs is good if you like it hot.


----------



## Howard Roark

Dales has MSG in it.  When cooking a bunch of chicken breast I use a bottle of Moores and a quart of pinapple juice as maranide.


----------



## Texas Bill

Like somebody else wrote a little Dale's goes a long way.  I like to brush it on just before cooking and then use my own rub on it.  It can also make a good base for a marinade buy alone it is too spicy.  I generally make m'own marinades and bbq sauces so I almost never use store bought but I got a few good ideas reading what ya'll wrote.


----------



## cardfan

get ya some of this...you gotta order it online, but it's worth it...

http://www.andrias.com/


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Jeff Phillips said:


> Most of the stores around here have it in the same section as the other marinades.



Ooooooh I was lookin at the "spice" rack. Bottel or what??


----------



## Jeff Phillips

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Ooooooh I was lookin at the "spice" rack. Bottel or what??



It is in a bottle

It is a black liquid with spices in the bottom.

http://www.allegromarinade.com/


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Jeff Phillips said:


> It is in a bottle
> 
> It is a black liquid with spices in the bottom.
> 
> http://www.allegromarinade.com/



10-4 I'll being looking this week thanks Jeff.


----------



## jimmy_mac

I have started buying my "Dales" at Dollar General, of course it has their Clover Vally name on it but it taste like Dales and it cost $1/bottle.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Jeff Phillips said:


> It is in a bottle
> 
> It is a black liquid with spices in the bottom.
> 
> http://www.allegromarinade.com/



I got some!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I got some!



Did you try it yet?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Jeff Phillips said:


> Did you try it yet?



I took a shot of it. Im think of what to use it on/in? I thinkin it would be good in burgers. What do you use it in/on?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

My backstraps and pork tenderloins are famous.

I sprinkle with some Lawrey's. 

Start em cooking on a hot grill.

Brush em every time you turn them with Allegro with melted butter in it (I mix about a 1/4 cup of Allegro and a 1/4 stick of butter).

It's good on everything you grill. Porkchops, chicken, cheap steak, etc.


----------



## chinquapin

use Dr.Pepper to cut the dale's, it also helps make your steaks carmelize, I use my own marinade that I made up.  But to cut the dale's I use either Dr.Pepper or coke w/lime and a little OJ.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Jeff Phillips said:


> My backstraps and pork tenderloins are famous.
> 
> I sprinkle with some Lawrey's.
> 
> Start em cooking on a hot grill.
> 
> Brush em every time you turn them with Allegro with melted butter in it (I mix about a 1/4 cup of Allegro and a 1/4 stick of butter).
> 
> It's good on everything you grill. Porkchops, chicken, cheap steak, etc.



I used it on some pork last night, not bad its got a smokey flavor to it. It brings the grill inside.


----------



## stevetarget

I put the steaks in a vacumn container and  cover with the marinade.  put the container in the refer and shake it up during the day.

I use a lot of Moores on the meat and then add a few tbl spoons of dales on top.  Dales dose not taste like soy sauce to me, not even close.


----------



## JerkBait

dales is horrible.....


i just like plain `ol    lea and perrins worcestershire......


----------



## rex upshaw

Jeff Phillips said:


> My backstraps and pork tenderloins are famous.
> 
> I sprinkle with some Lawrey's.
> 
> Start em cooking on a hot grill.
> 
> Brush em every time you turn them with Allegro with melted butter in it (I mix about a 1/4 cup of Allegro and a 1/4 stick of butter).
> 
> It's good on everything you grill. Porkchops, chicken, cheap steak, etc.




jeff-
i've never done the butter with alegro, but i do use butter with worchesthire....put in the worchestchire, butter, a clove of garlic and parsley, let simmer and brush on steaks just before taking them off....it is fantastic.  i wait until they are just about ready to come off, before brushing them down and then will flip them every 30 seconds or so....do that a few times and you are good to go...got to be careful about not burning the meat, with all that butter on there.


----------

